# Broadcasting on channel 6



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Do stations that broadcast on channel 6 have a weaker signal or more subject to interference? I know that audio from channel 6's across the country can be heard at 87.7 FM on the radio. I remember that when some other area stations went from ABC to Fox the closest one was one that was on channel 6 and the cable company acted like it was hard to pick up for some reason so they added ABC from a distant city. Today they have the local one on 6 back on cable.


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm not aware of any special problems with broadcasting on channel 6. I've always though that channel 2 was more subject to interference from electrical noise than the others. I believe stations from channel 2 through channel 6 are allowed 100KW in power.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Link said:


> Do stations that broadcast on channel 6 have a weaker signal or more subject to interference? I know that audio from channel 6's across the country can be heard at 87.7 FM on the radio. I remember that when some other area stations went from ABC to Fox the closest one was one that was on channel 6 and the cable company acted like it was hard to pick up for some reason so they added ABC from a distant city. Today they have the local one on 6 back on cable.


 Yes for channel 6 VHF. Any mapping to channel 6 from a UHF channel should not apply.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

FM is from 88 to 108 MHz in the US. Some sets go lower. 0.2 Mhz for all parts and thus the first station is 88.1. Spacing in Europe is smaller.

Channel 6 is 82 to 88 Mhz. The sound is 4.5 MHz above the bottom of its band or centered on 86.5 MHz. Picture is single sideband up some from the bottom. Color sync is 3.58+ above the bottom and video extends to ~4 MHz. (Factoid: there is a 2 MHz gap between ch 4 and ch 5. That is why you can have them both broadcast in the same area.)

BTW, TV sound is 50 kHz and FM is 75 kHz modulated including stereo with ~38 kHz carrier-suppressed and FM storecasting is up higher.

All numbers from memory, forgive me that and the dump.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

KKlare said:


> FM is from 88 to 108 MHz in the US. Some sets go lower. 0.2 Mhz for all parts and thus the first station is 88.1. Spacing in Europe is smaller.
> 
> Channel 6 is 82 to 88 Mhz. The sound is 4.5 MHz above the bottom of its band or centered on 86.5 MHz. Picture is single sideband up some from the bottom. Color sync is 3.58+ above the bottom and video extends to ~4 MHz. (Factoid: there is a 2 MHz gap between ch 4 and ch 5. That is why you can have them both broadcast in the same area.)
> 
> ...


Many markets have both a 4 and 5 and some a 6 and 7. I notice no other channels broadcast next to each other (eg. 8 and 9, 2 and 3, etc). Is the audio the reason?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Channel 6 is just below the FM band. This is why the sound from channel 6 can be picked up on most FM radios (87.7 FM)
Moving up in the spectrum you then have FM band, Aircraft, HAM and then channel 7. So TV channels 6 and 7 are not adjacent channels.
There is also a gap (4MHz I think) between TV channels 4 and 5. I've forgotten what it is used for, but this is why these two channels are usually in the same market or within the 100 mile buffer.

See ya
Tony


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

Same reason for 13 & 14: 13 is VHF Band (200 MHz region) and 14 is UHF band (500 MHz region) - not sure of the specific frequencies, but this gives you the picture...

With digital, all bets are off - you can have adjacent channels from the same tower set (not sure if they can be on the same tower, though...).

Jim


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

compubit said:


> With digital, all bets are off - you can have adjacent channels from the same tower set (not sure if they can be on the same tower, though...).
> 
> Jim


Yes, They can even share the same antenna.


----------



## hankh (Sep 3, 2003)

Link said:


> Do stations that broadcast on channel 6 have a weaker signal or more subject to interference? I know that audio from channel 6's across the country can be heard at 87.7 FM on the radio. I remember that when some other area stations went from ABC to Fox the closest one was one that was on channel 6 and the cable company acted like it was hard to pick up for some reason so they added ABC from a distant city. Today they have the local one on 6 back on cable.


Channel 6 is subject to interference from the FM band. The farther away from the station you are the worse it is. If you have an antenna booster, that simply enhances the interference with the wanted signal. If you happen to be trying to receive a channel 6 and there is a high power FM in the way, forget it.

I think this problem will only get worse as new consumer grade devices are allowed to use "vacant" TV channels.


----------

